# Popcorn ceiling falling



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to see if anyone else has seen this. I went to look at a job this morning that has me stumped. The HO says she has already had it sprayed twice and it keeps falling. The roof leaked last year and since the original job wasn't primed before it was sprayed it started peeling loose. She called another guy and he came out and sprayed a heavy coat on it without priming. It fell before they got home, she said it was sprayed that morning and when they came in about five there were big chunks laying all over the floor. So they called the guy back and he came back and sprayed the patches that had fallen again. Same thing big chunks on the floor when they get home. The guy comes back again scraped down the hole ceiling back to bare rock, primed it and sprayed it again. Same results spray all over the floor when they get home. Now the HO is pissed and scrapes off what hasn't already fallen and calls me. The thing that has me worried is the primer he used is peeling all over the ceiling. There is not one spot on the ceiling where the primer is not cracked or already fallen. Any ideas what could be causing this? Remedies? I'm going there tuesday to scrape a small area, kilz it and respray it to see what happens. I told her that is all I know to do, if it looks like it will be ok then I will respray the whole thing, otherwise I don't know. One other thing is she said she was taking the other guy to court over it. I don't want to be next.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Check the attic, it sounds like there is a decomposing body up there. Just don't turn your back on the homeowner if he follows you up there. Bring maybe a hammer or better a cordless sawz all for defense just in case.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

dumplin1078 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to see if anyone else has seen this. I went to look at a job this morning that has me stumped. The HO says she has already had it sprayed twice and it keeps falling. The roof leaked last year and since the original job wasn't primed before it was sprayed it started peeling loose. She called another guy and he came out and sprayed a heavy coat on it without priming. It fell before they got home, she said it was sprayed that morning and when they came in about five there were big chunks laying all over the floor. So they called the guy back and he came back and sprayed the patches that had fallen again. Same thing big chunks on the floor when they get home. The guy comes back again scraped down the hole ceiling back to bare rock, primed it and sprayed it again. Same results spray all over the floor when they get home. Now the HO is pissed and scrapes off what hasn't already fallen and calls me. The thing that has me worried is the primer he used is peeling all over the ceiling. There is not one spot on the ceiling where the primer is not cracked or already fallen. Any ideas what could be causing this? Remedies? I'm going there tuesday to scrape a small area, kilz it and respray it to see what happens. I told her that is all I know to do, if it looks like it will be ok then I will respray the whole thing, otherwise I don't know. One other thing is she said she was taking the other guy to court over it. I don't want to be next.


Rock over it....then popcorn.

You said it leaked in the past? Sounds like a chemical reaction with the rain water.

Play it safe and rock then spray.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

As a person who roots around in many attics each week, I've seen the attic batt insulation installed many times with the vapor barrier installed backwards. This keeps the moisture against the drywall. Worth looking into, for all the longer it takes to look.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Gordo said:


> Rock over it....then popcorn.
> 
> You said it leaked in the past? Sounds like a chemical reaction with the rain water.
> 
> Play it safe and rock then spray.


that's what I told the HO I would do if the test area falls. It has to be trapped moisture or some other chemical reaction.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> As a person who roots around in many attics each week, I've seen the attic batt insulation installed many times with the vapor barrier installed backwards. This keeps the moisture against the drywall. Worth looking into, for all the longer it takes to look.


Thanks MD I will check that.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

moisture and popcorn ceiling dont mix

find the moisture problem and you'll find the reason for falling popcorn

when priming the popcorn ceiling use oil-based primer
water-based primer reacts with popcorn texture and causes it to fall

and the spray stuff kind of stinks

use a tub of coarse sand texture and spread it on with a sponge


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

For anyone who cares I went by yesterday and climbed up in the attic. No moisture to be found. I scraped about a 3'x3' section to bare rock kilzed and sprayed. The HO is going to call me tommorow and let me know if it is still up. I'm still nervous about spraying the ceiling again though. I kinda wish I had just convinced them to rock over it. I am going to make sure they know that there is no warranty on this ceiling.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey dumplin1078,

How did it make out scraping to bare rock, prime, and spray?

I just told a guy I'd repair his popcorn ceiling after tiling his floor.
It's kind of same scenario you encountered. His ridge cap had leaked a couple years ago, he had it fixed. Then he tried to fix ceiling himself.
The problem lies at the taped corner. You can see the tape line.

I was gonna scrape clean. Joint compound the taped area. Prime. Spray
I just hope there's nothing soggy.
I didn't have a good look cus its a 18ft high cathedral ceiling. Gotta pick up an A-frame ladder with a straight up extension.

How did yours work out?


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Matt, it was no problem to scape it because it was fallin anyway. We only did a small patch though I hope the rest comes off as easy. I will let you know how it all turns out, I'm going sat to do the whole ceiling.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Interested in the outcome of this too. I attempted a repair once for a roofer whose roof job leaked. The rock looked solid enough but would not take the mud right. I told him I thought the the rock had lost some of its consistancy as a result of the rain. I'm thinking now he may not have waited long enough for the rock to completely dry, but now I see something about chemical reaction. Interesting. Integrity ( spelling) may be a better word than cocsistancy.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey here's something to think about, If the roof leaked and the drywall was damp and some bone head went and sprayed the popcorn on and it didn't stay wouldn't you think the board is still damp? Duh!:thumbup: I would tell the Homeowner that she has a Insurance claim, the only way to fix this problem is to remove the board from the ceiling, I would bet there is mold in the board which in turn causes the popcorn from sticking, But hey your the Pro you should go ahead and add more drywall cause That's what you do:clap: . I would figure on removing all the ceiling due to water, For two reasons 1. you will be able to see where the water was coming from and 2. If there is any Black Mold in the board it will be removed. Kilz aint gonna seal that mold in. and I don't care what they tell you at the paint store any mold should be removed along with the drywall. quit screwing around give the people a ceiling that they don't have to wonder how long it will last.:notworthy


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Or you could crawl in the attic to see if there is STILL a leak.

The assumption is the leak has been repaired......thats a no brainer.

FWIW, rarely do I see mold growing in attics......unless its a major leak that was not discovered until late in the game. If it is moldy, yes...by all means tear out and replace.


----------



## charles_tx (Apr 2, 2006)

Someone actually had popcorn texture done? that crap went out in what 1977?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I hope we hear back on this tonight. Have to wonder why he didn't try the patch on a spot that had already fallen though. May have more damage or whatever than a spot that has not fallen yet. Don't get me wrong, I have very little experience with rock relatively speaking but always look to learn new things.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Add more Butter.:w00t:


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey here's something to think about, If the roof leaked and the drywall was damp and some bone head went and sprayed the popcorn on and it didn't stay wouldn't you think the board is still damp? Duh!:thumbup: I would tell the Homeowner that she has a Insurance claim, the only way to fix this problem is to remove the board from the ceiling, I would bet there is mold in the board which in turn causes the popcorn from sticking, But hey your the Pro you should go ahead and add more drywall cause That's what you do:clap: . I would figure on removing all the ceiling due to water, For two reasons 1. you will be able to see where the water was coming from and 2. If there is any Black Mold in the board it will be removed. Kilz aint gonna seal that mold in. and I don't care what they tell you at the paint store any mold should be removed along with the drywall. quit screwing around give the people a ceiling that they don't have to wonder how long it will last.:notworthy


The rock is not still damp. The roof has been repaired for over a year. They waited about six months before calling the other guy to make sure there were no leaks. It has been three months since he sprayed it the last time. I have been in the attic and there is no moisture up there. I pulled back the insulation and checked it myself, no signs of leaks up there that I could see. No discoloration in the ceiling indicating a leak either. 
Do they have a F--k you smiley? I couldn't find it. That is the problem with you yankees you always think you know everything, and your way is the only way. I have been doing this for 15yrs and I am not in the businnes of spending as much of the customers money as possible. Pulling all that rock down does not make sense to me, if there is mold all you would do is spread the spores throughout the house, and in your lungs. But hey you're the pro.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

boman47k said:


> I hope we hear back on this tonight. Have to wonder why he didn't try the patch on a spot that had already fallen though. May have more damage or whatever than a spot that has not fallen yet. Don't get me wrong, I have very little experience with rock relatively speaking but always look to learn new things.


I did try a spot that had already fallen. I went back there today and talked to the HO and decided to hang new rock over it. Since they have already spent so much with the other guy they didn't want to put too much into it, but I convinced her today to go ahead and rock over it. :clap:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Good for you! We hope. The place I was talking about was over by ECM ( in Florence for non-locals). The roofer had me look at it and try to repair the water damage. I remember having trouble with either the mud or painting over the new mud. I later heard some lady was about to sue him. I have to wonder if it was the lady with the water damage. Heh, maybe the same place. The rock seemed dry when I was there, but I do not know how long it was after the last exposure to water. By the way, it was not the ceiling I attempted to do something with. It was up neart he top of the walls in the DR and den.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Since you're going to rawk *holds up heavy metal sign*, use THIS:

http://www.gp.com/build/product.asp...erless+Interior+Drywall&pid=4899&hierarchy=pc

DensArmor® Paperless Interior Drywall is a new generation paperless drywall designed as a replacement for traditional paper-faced drywall for residential interiors.

DensArmor drywall incorporates glass mats on the surfaces instead of the paper found on traditional drywall. Substitution of glass-mat facings for paper facings removes a potential food source for mold. Since approximately 70% of the interior surfaces of an average home are comprised of drywall, building or remodeling with the new paperless product is a sound decision that can help protect the interior wall surfaces of a home from the potential for mold development.

DensArmor drywall installs using the same steps as traditional drywall.


----------

